# Tied up topknot?



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

My little Sebastian is only 11 weeks old today and his topknot is just getting long enough that its starting to fall in his eyes. I want to tie it up, but it's just not quite long enough to get all that hair in without pulling his eyelids waaay up. 

I was going to put a band in the hair anyway, to get him used to the feeling, but the lady that I work with told me that if I start banding his topknot so young, it'll ruin his hair to the point where it'll never look good unless its banded. She says it just like how you can't change the part on you head and have it look good. I've never heard of that, is it even true? 

This is the same lady that told me I couldn't cut his hair before his first birthday because it would ruin the coat's texture. I posted that question like a week ago, so I know she was wrong on that, but she says things with such conviction that she makes me question what I think I know.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao. That's totally false. What the heck is that about not being able to change the part on your own hair!? What!? Since when! LOL! Mine changes quite frequently! haha.

Think of all the show dogs; they get their topknot banded from the moment it's long enough to be banded; simply to keep the hair protected and out of the way. Once a show dog's show career is over they go into a pet trim, there are a bazillion poodles out there with normal pet scissored topknots that have previously been banded from a young age. 

Now when you DO go to one day in however many years you decide to scissor it shorter it will perhaps sit apart a little in the 'usual' spot where it previously w3as parted to be banded, but it won't be permanent and will soon sit up nicely if he has a nice coat, and certainly won't be ruined at all. 


To keep the hair up when it's short, do two lil 'devil horns'; one above each eye. Then as the hair grows long enough you can do one band in the center.


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks so much FD. I almost hate myself for asking because deep down, I know she is wrong, but then I start to think about all the what-ifs. lol.

Oh and one more quick question, can I use just regular elastics? I've heard that they can break the hair and leave you with a bunch of spidery wisps. If not regular old elastic bands, what should I use?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use these latex bands: http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/largebands.html?id=UthKpKnh


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

don't use regular rubber bands or even the ones with the metal connecters! i used to use 100% polyurethane hair ties for mochi's top knot. they do not snag whatsoever and are very durable. i can buy them on the street here in hong kong in any color - clear, pastel, neon even glitter! hehe...

now that i'm cording her topknot though, plastic hair bands are no longer an option and i use soft bands. the best are the nylon no damage ones by scunci (same material as pantyhose). you can find them at walgreens.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't know if they have a Sallys beauty supply where you are but that's where I get mine they have them in all colors and clear and the are real cheep like less than a $1.00 for 250 I'm sure any beauty supply store would have them.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I use the latex bands also.. atarted using them to wrap Shih Tzu coat and topknots and have used them with my pekingese. I went in the other day and founda little bag of them i had left over.. they ar over 10 yrs old and they are as good as new lOL! I thought the would not be good anymore ! I alternate between tying up a little ponytail on top of Hoolies head with the part too short just not in the band and the two "horns" Today he has horns... they fit him well <GGG> i use the Lainee bands as well... I started using them when I had my little Shih Tzu sired by Lainee Sigmund Floyd!  Still miss my little Daphne terrible all these years later


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

k8rz said:


> My little Sebastian is only 11 weeks old today and his topknot is just getting long enough that its starting to fall in his eyes. I want to tie it up, but it's just not quite long enough to get all that hair in without pulling his eyelids waaay up.
> 
> I was going to put a band in the hair anyway, to get him used to the feeling, but the lady that I work with told me that if I start banding his topknot so young, it'll ruin his hair to the point where it'll never look good unless its banded. She says it just like how you can't change the part on you head and have it look good. I've never heard of that, is it even true?
> 
> This is the same lady that told me I couldn't cut his hair before his first birthday because it would ruin the coat's texture. I posted that question like a week ago, so I know she was wrong on that, but she says things with such conviction that she makes me question what I think I know.


I'm laughing along with FD!!! K8, I don't know who is giving you your info but, whoever it is, I think you had best not go to them for info anymore! I know different breeders can have different views on certain aspecs of the breed but this is strange views indeed! Certainly put up your little ones topknot when it is long enough to, and by all means, trim the coat if you need to.....lol... you'll not have any problems at all!


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll have to order some of those latex bands because I don't think we have a Sally's here. Thanks so much guys!

Oh and Jester's Mom, the said part is that I don't even ASK her. She walked in as I was attempting to tie up Sebastian's topknot and just about fell out. She rushes over and starts to tell me how I'll ruin his hair, and how it'll never stand up on its own if I band it and blah blah blah. I even pointed out to her that show poodles have their hair banded multiple times all the way down their necks and ears even. She said it wasn't the same because it doesn't matter if that hair stands up on its own because all a show poodle is is moose, gel and hairspray. lol. And even though I totally KNOW she is wrong, I start to get paranoid that I'm gonna mess up my baby's hair and be the worst poodle mom ever. lol.


----------

